

Accepting Entrepreneurs for Startup Development Program - AspireIT

Entrepreneurs are taken through a startup development plan that starts with idea definition, business model, competitive advantage, segmentation, targeting, path to market strategy, execution plan, pitching, etc. WHILE Minimum Viable Product is being built. After launch we test, measure and build again.<p>With a different pricing and development plans, we&#x27;re democratizing startup development.<p>More information at www.GetAspired.com or email us at AspireITInc@gmail.com.
======
sharemywin
Bundling the promise of funding and connections with development services
makes me want to run the other way.

~~~
AspireIT
Thanks for the comment. I think our point didn't come across.

A startup is a journey. It starts somewhere, an idea, and goes through stages.
Entrepreneurs wanting to start a venture often have two options. They can
either put together a team that shares the same commitment, drive and
willingness with skills that complement each other or they can spend a
significant amount of time and money seeking advice from a startup coach,
reading and learning from others, hiring a developer, a designer, a lawyer, a
project manager, etc.

We’re the team behind that entrepreneur. Though we do invest every now and
then, we do not guarantee an investment (at the moment) but what we do
guarantee is to support the entrepreneur throughout the way by not just
coaching, developing, designing, valuating, and providing tech law advice, but
also seeking an investment from potential investors. Our compensation does not
occur until the entrepreneur gets financed. From now until then, we receive a
very minimal monthly fee for the amount of work and commitment we put in every
company.

Our promise is to be a team that would care as much as entrepreneurs would
about their startups and help them start, launch, grow, get funded and
connected with likeminded individuals.

